# Can't install Age of Mythology on XP, please help



## ybecks (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought a new copy of Age of Mythology Gold Edition on Amazon. It came with 1 disk. I put the disk in, the icon came up in my D: drive, it auto played. 

I get a menu asking me to choose a flag indicating language, then the two covers for the base game and the Titans expansion come up. I click the base game, and nothing. An egg timer accompanies my mouse for all of three seconds, then nothing.

No further windows, no installation happens, nothing. 

I can do this again and again and again but I can never get further than clicking the game picture. :banghead:

I tried clicking on the Titans expansion picture, and that took me to an installation window. It's just the base game that won't load. 

Please help, I'm really really stressed atm. This is the second time I've had to buy this game, as the first copy (A standard AOM version) only came with disk 2. I dont have time for this crap.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
browse the game's CD or DVD and find a file called "setup" or "install"
this should install the game for you


----------

